
Ask HN: Please share your experience to go from Show HN to signing up customers? - dgarud
What were the things you did that helped and what do you feel you could have done better?
Thanks for the answers!
======
ezekg
In my experience, HN has been a bad place to solicit for users. The majority
of users from HN will likely be "tire kickers." Sure, your traffic may spike,
but that'll be about it. I also know I'm not the only person with this
opinion, though I'm sure there are exceptions.

I would focus on your _real_ market, not showing off to developers hoping
they'll become your customers.

------
nikajon_es
I don't have any experience with your question. And since no one has answered
yet, you may be interested in some stories at:
[https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com)

Click on the interviews link to see more specific stories about how people got
started.

